# Motherboard Issues.



## masskaos101 (Aug 12, 2010)

So I press the power button the computer. The fans start spinning, then after 4-5 seconds everything shuts off. However, if I unplug the p4 power connector the fans will run until I power off the computer. I have removed everything and tried and even changed the cmos battery. I could really use some help because I have to get this computer running again.


Motherboard type: MCP73VT-PM

WINDOWS VISTA


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## angelt (Nov 2, 2010)

Do this test. Remove everything connected to the motherboard, except the power supply. If it doesn't boot, you're motherboard might have gone bad. Also check all the motherboard capacitors, well mostly the big ones, check them to see if you see them bulge up, or concave, or stained with a brown substance.

What's the computer brand, or the motherboard brand?


----------



## masskaos101 (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't get into the bios. The screen won't even come on.
Here are the specs though:

Video card:Integrated NVIDIA® GeForce® 7050 graphics

CPU:Intel® Celeron® Dual-Core E1400 Processor1
(2.0GHz, 512KB L2 cache, 800MHz FSB)

Motherboard:MCP73VT-PM

RAM:2048MB DDR2 (2 × 1024MB)
Expandable to 4GB
2 DDR2 slots total, 0 DDR2 slots available

Power SupplyPS-250AB-22 E 250WATT POWER SUPPLY


----------



## masskaos101 (Aug 12, 2010)

I actually already did a test like that. I did remove everything. There is no brown substance, nor does anything concave.


----------



## angelt (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry, I saw your motherboard brand, i'm researching it. Can you check if this motherboard has two capacitors 680 MF 16 volt. If it has them please check both.

Use a flash light to check them, and if possible a magnifying glass, sometimes they are hard to spot. The 680 MF are short and fat.


----------



## masskaos101 (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay. I just checked the capacitors and they're fine. No liquid. They have not exploded. Yet..


----------



## angelt (Nov 2, 2010)

The other thing I can think of is the processor. But really i'm inclined towards the motherboard being bad. Sometimes to spot bad capacitors is hard when the motherboard is in the case. Has somebody messed with the processor, i mean removing it, or something. Sometimes when the processors is removed, a small particle can be caught in the pins of the motherboard, andf it can short out the motherboard. Sometimes i've seen motherboards that by tryng to clean, they have messed up a pin of the motherboard and this can't be fixed.


----------



## angelt (Nov 2, 2010)

If the processor has not been removed, just don't mess with it leave it alone. I always remove and install the processor when the motherboard is out of the case. Because it's easier to remove any particle on the pins, just by putting the motherboard upside down and giving it a slightly shake.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model is the PC?
Do you have another Power Supply or a voltmeter to test with?


----------



## masskaos101 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, it's my friends compute and he asked me to look at a couple days ago. I highly doubt he ever got into the computer. He does smoke though and when I opened up the case there was some dirt looking substance in the cpu fan and there is some of it on the motherboard. I don't know where that stuff is from. I took out the fan to clean it out, and when i got to the processor, I carefully picked it up and there was dust all over it. It was already doing this stuff before I removed anything from the motherboard though.


----------



## masskaos101 (Aug 12, 2010)

emachines et1641

I have tried alternate power supply and volt meter to no avail.


----------



## angelt (Nov 2, 2010)

If he removed everything connected to the motherboard, and still the computer doesn't boot, I really think that the power supply is good, because he saids that he can hear the fans going. Like I said, this smells to me like a bad motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's why you would use a voltmeter to test the components instead of blindly replacing parts until you get the right one.


----------



## masskaos101 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well thanks angelt. I am gong to go ahead and tell him the motherboard was friend. I told him I though that's what it was when I first started looking at it. I just wanted to see if anyone else had any other ideas. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

masskaos101 said:


> emachines et1641
> 
> I have tried alternate power supply and volt meter to no avail.


What voltage readings did you get for the 12v(Yellow to Black), 5v(Red to Black) and 3.3v(Orange to Black)

Have you cleared the CMOS using the Jumper cap on the motherboard?


----------



## angelt (Nov 2, 2010)

Definetly that brown stuff can be from a capacitor or two gone bad. I've seen this. Youcant see it now because you cleaned it. I'm going to place a picture of how bad capacitors look. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## angelt (Nov 2, 2010)

YouTube - Pictures of bad capacitors

Watch carefully on the top of the capacitors. They should be flat, they have an x that should look flat. I've change many motherboard capacitors. Don't throw a motherboard with bad capacitors they are fixable. You just have to find the correct capacitor replacements.


----------



## masskaos101 (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh wow. Ya. I just went back and checked all the capacitors just to be sure. They're all good though. I guess he just going to get a new computer though.


----------



## angelt (Nov 2, 2010)

By replacing bad capacitors you can fix, Power Supplies, video Cards, Monitors and Motherboards.

You just have to check to see if they have bad capacitors.

Take the motherboard out of the case and check it again, if you cant find a bad capacitor, then take the processor out, then using a magnifying glass check the pins of the Motherboard where the processor connects to the motherboard. those pins are really fragile, so, be extremely carefull. Don't use any Qtip to clean it, because the cotton fibres can get stuck in a pin and if you pull it, it will ruin it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a 550w psu to try in it


----------

